# Getting your car service



## hellodrivers (Feb 3, 2016)

I was wondering if Uber, Lyft or any ridesharing company doesn't provide benefits for car service (correct me if I'm wrong). Where does everyone go to get a better deal, save or spend less when getting their car service?


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

amazon.com. You buy a set of wrenches and download a shop manual or pick them up on eBay and off you go. 

If that's too much - find a well reviewed local shop that doesn't charge more than $80/h and take it as a good sign if you can't get an appointment same week. Family owned shops tend to be better than chains as they care far more about their reputation than chains nor do they have to worry about bullshit requirements pushed down their throats from big corporate.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I do most of my own maintenance. I even tackle jobs that used to be out of my skill set, so much information online now I feel confident that I can fix most issues I have. 

Here's a good example. I have a Nissan Rouge that has recently started to have a small oil leak and has gotten a little worse over the past week. I did some research online, and it turns out it's a common issues for my car. It's a 10 dollar gasket on the oil cooler. If I took it to a shop, it's anywhere from an 80 to 600 dollar repair. Most likely around $300. I read a lot of posts of Nissan charging 300+ 
Fixing it is just a little more involved than an oil change. 

My advice is buy some tools, learn how to change break pads, change oil, spark plugs, do as much yourself as you can. Plus if you have some knowledge of auto repairs you will be less likely to get ripped off.

A lot of Family owned shops pad the repair bill too, almost all shops do. They justify it one way or another and do not feel it is wrong. Whether it'sa $ 20 or $200 pad is the difference.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I do most of my own maintenance. I even tackle jobs that used to be out of my skill set, so much information online now I feel confident that I can fix most issues I have.
> 
> Here's a good example. I have a Nissan Rouge that has recently started to have a small oil leak and has gotten a little worse over the past week. I did some research online, and it turns out it's a common issues for my car. It's a 10 dollar gasket on the oil cooler. If I took it to a shop, it's anywhere from an 80 to 600 dollar repair. Most likely around $300. I read a lot of posts of Nissan charging 300+
> Fixing it is just a little more involved than an oil change.
> ...


Anyone can and should do their brake pads, rotors, oil and all filters on pretty much any car.

All repair shops will pad the cost of parts - but that isn't so much a scam as them basically putting in the cost of replacement if anything with the part is wrong. For example, if you go to a local shop and have them replace the power steering pump which you may buy online for $120, they'll charge $160 but if it breaks 2 months later because it's a cheap chinese part - they will replace it at no cost. Yeah they will get the part from their supplier for free but what about their labor cost? They got to make money and there is a huge difference between a parts only and labor warranty.

You can easily find a shop that will let you bring your own parts and will only charge you labor, but they won't warranty the work. This is normal and as it should be.


----------

